# General > Politics >  Scottish Greens can create 200,000 new jobs.

## Rheghead

The Scottish Green Party can create 200,000 new jobs in the renewable energy sector.  Caithness will be well placed to reap these employment benefits, you just have to vote Green. 

All explained here https://greens.scot/sites/default/fi...ew_Economy.pdf

----------


## caltonjock

Very laudable ambition but Westminster controls energy production and the Unionist parties will not readily return control of this sector back to Holyrood. Pie in the sky I'm afraid Greens.

----------

